

Job Recruiters asking for Last 4 of SSN.  Scam? - ClayFerguson

How many people looking for a job lately have gotten very pushy calls from supposed Job Recruiters wanting your last 4 digits of Social Security Number, and even birthdays ?<p>I&#x27;ve concluded there is a huge Identity Theft ring(s) using this technique very successfully.  They will spend huge amounts of time and energy (emails, calls) to try and talk you into giving it up.  What about it?  Anybody want to share experiences?  After researching this, I ended up joining LifeLock today, just in case!
======
bobfirestone
I don't give that info to recruiters. There is no reason for them to have it.

When they ask I simply tell them when I am hired I'll give it to the
appropriate person.

------
dsschnau
That sounds real scammy, so does your little plug at the end there.

~~~
ClayFerguson
I hesitated to mention LifeLock, because people would immediately assume i'm
doing advertising for them. I'm not. If I were shamelessly plugging I'd ask
you to try meta64.com which ACTUALLY IS my own site, and also happens to be
the best news aggregator in the world right now bro.

